# George Hincapie's leg?



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

What's this? Varicose veins? It doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=254706


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks way worse than I have seen it previously in pics.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah, varicose veins. 

I recall reading somewhere he was waiting until he retired to have them surgically corrected.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*

they have gotten worse every year
this by far is the worst I've seen them. Looks like he's got leg intestines


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Geez, I really can't handle looking at that....but I keep on looking.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

That's just wild. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I've seen a lot of older cyclist like in their 60's and above that have these. It's gross, but a few trips to a surgeon should return it back to normal.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

hmmm when I rode with him last May I didn't notice that. Although he way just chillin' and not riding all that hard which was a pretty decent pace for myself


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

probably interesting for the massues...eww


----------

